# LCB Foundations 1 Help: Math



## chouxcreme (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello, everyone. I'm a fairly new student at LCB here in Portland, OR, and I really, REALLY need some help with measurement and recipe conversions. I've always been absolutely terrible at math, and no matter how simple someone says it is, I can't seem to grasp it. Please help!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Choux

Write your recipe in one single line in the left margine. When you have to scale up make the same line to the right an add,

*1X X4 x8 *

all porpose flour.. .........8oz. 32oz. 64oz.

granulated.Sugar..........4oz 16oz. 32oz.

whole eggs....................6ea. 24 ea 48ea.

baking powder........1/4 Tsp. 1 Tsp 2 Tsp.

Just remember that when your scaling up you're usually multiplying. Make sense at all?

PM me if you have more questions. The is something that a lot of people overthink'and make mistakes on.

Just multiply by the red to scale up.

Also get, laminate and use a good conversion chart.

Panini


----------



## steelybob (Dec 4, 2009)

Having done a ton of conversions in the last 2 years all I can say is invest in a google-capable machine and a $2 calculator.

Open browser, (make Google your home page), type in "How many ounces in a..."

...and get to work.

128 oz in a gal

28.35 grams in an ounce

the harder part is learning the difference between weight vs. volume vs. "each"

vs. "bunch" vs. "flat" vs. "case" and so on. and more importantly how to convert and break them down and know when they can be broken down vs. when they can't.

16 is the magic number - 16 oz generally = a pound (we're talking weight) and what 75% of food is measured by (in America, if elsewhere or in baking, then make the gram or other assorted metric measurements your bestest friend).

then when you see # (the magic number) you can easily convert to 16 oz, or multiples there of, eg 32, 64, 128, it all gets real comfy soon enough.it seems daunting but by the time you finish your 5th or 10th or 20th requisition sheet you'll be real comfy with these numbers.

we all suck at math, but it isn't really math, it's just some simple memorization and lots of detailing. your job is to make sure the simple math works, not to reinvent pi.

you work on reinventing pie, let the mathmeticians reinvent pi. don't let the people talking about how hard algebra is or whatever convince you that you need to be a rocket surgeon to understand inventory, or planning.


----------

